# vlogging my 12 week Test E cycle. 3 videos so far



## Nok (Sep 24, 2012)

i am on day 4 of my test cycle, and i am vlogging it on youtube. if anyone would like to follow me i would appreciate any advice you have for me. maybe i can help people figure out what to do/what not to do. this is my first cycle.

youtube username is: Criminal10dinC


----------

